# Adobe Camera Raw Question



## mswiech (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, 



If this is in the wrong section please move it.



Don't know if this will come out right trying to explain my issue, but here I go.


So  I shoot in RAW and I want to edit the photo I took in ACR 6.3, but when  I open the photo, I see over blown pixcels (I guess that is what is it)  in the photo.  So and example would be street lights in the background  which are to be red as an example, it would be all red blotches.  If I  zoom right in they go away, but if I am viewing at say 50% its all over  the place.  I have not noticed this before, but hopefully someone can  point me into the right direction.


Hope someone can provide me with an answer.


Thanks, 


Mike


----------



## Forkie (Feb 22, 2011)

I might be way off here, but when I open RAW images in Photoshop (not sure what ACR6.3 is), overexposed areas are marked with red.  As you adjust the exposure, the red areas increase or decrease depending on which direction you slide the exposure slider.  Could ACR 6.3 have a similar feature?


----------



## Drake (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure if I understand what you mean, but it sounds like an exposure issue. Is it also a problem in JPG? Can you post an example?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont remember this program because I have been using LR for a while but maybe you have blown area warning on.  It is just a warning to help you spot the blown area OR well underexposed area.


----------



## mswiech (Feb 22, 2011)

At Forkie - ACR is Adobe Camera Raw, in which I open via Adobe Bridge CS5.  Here is a image mind you it is a jpg file and not the actual RAW file.  Now I am not looking at the comment on the actual pic (Yes I know its not straight, and the exposure and brightness are weak... ) but if you open it in Camera Raw you will see what I am talking about.  Just wondering what I do in the PP to get rid of it?  I find it quite annoying to look at while editing (Will get used to it if need be) so if you can provide insight it would be great on how I can avoid getting those results.

Here is the exif for that photo:

Make:Nikon CorporationModel:Nikon D3100Width:4608 pixelsHeight:3072 pixelsFocal Length:55.0 mmF-Number:F/11Exposure Time:15 sec. Metering Mode:Multi-segmentExposure Program:ManualISO Speed:100


----------



## Drake (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually do like your shot a lot. As for the street lamps, as far as I can tell from the small photo there's nothing wrong with them. It's just the way it is on night shots. Lamps are a lot brighter than the rest of the scene, so there's no way of getting them right and not blown out. Well, apart from using HDR (stacking multiple photos and getting the overexposed parts from underexposed frames). But I don't think that's worth it, I don't find it distracting in any way.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 22, 2011)

Adobe Camera Raw: blue and/or red colours?? - Canon Digital Photography Forums

Read the second post on this page telling how to turn off the clipping indicators.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 22, 2011)

ACR - Adobe Camera Raw , of course :roll: !

In that case, I think it's what I described.  ACR covers blown out parts of the image with red.  When you increase or decrease the exposure slider, you will see that the red blobs grow to cover all the areas that become overexposed as you increase the exposure.  The feature is so you can adjust the exposure for minimum blown out areas.  When that part it is at correct exposure, the red blob will disappear.  

Of course though, a bright light in a night scene is always going to be overexposed, so you'll always have the red blob while in Camera RAW.  When you move the image into Photoshop, the blobs won't be there.  There may be a way to turn this feature off, but I've never found it - although I find the feature helpful, anyway.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 22, 2011)

Forkie said:


> ACR - Adobe Camera Raw , of course :roll: !
> 
> In that case, I think it's what I described.  ACR covers blown out parts of the image with red.  When you increase or decrease the exposure slider, you will see that the red blobs grow to cover all the areas that become overexposed as you increase the exposure.  The feature is so you can adjust the exposure for minimum blown out areas.  When that part it is at correct exposure, the red blob will disappear.
> 
> Of course though, a bright light in a night scene is always going to be overexposed, so you'll always have the red blob while in Camera RAW.  When you move the image into Photoshop, the blobs won't be there.  There may be a way to turn this feature off, but I've never found it - although I find the feature helpful, anyway.



Read the link I provided above. It shows how to turn it off.


----------



## mswiech (Feb 22, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Adobe Camera Raw: blue and/or red colours?? - Canon Digital Photography Forums
> 
> Read the second post on this page telling how to turn off the clipping indicators.


 
Thanks for that link.  That is exactly what I was looking for. Much appreciated.


----------

